# HF 4x6 mods



## C-Bag (Jan 15, 2021)

I finished turning my 4x6 horizontal bandsaw into its own work station. It’s only took me 40yrs owning it to finally fix the things that have bugged me. And make it the way I’ve always wanted it.

I do a lot of frames and do mitre cuts. The bolts on the vise have always bothered me because I didn’t like having to dig out my ratchet to get to them. So I made some stand offs to raise them up where I could get to them with a dedicated HF ratchet wrench that now stays on the saw with a magnet along with a chip brush. I also made a t nut for the vise bolt that locks the angle, replacing the old nut so I didn’t have to reach under the deck to loosen or tighten it. wish I’d done this 40yrs ago.


----------



## eeler1 (Jan 16, 2021)

Bout time.


----------

